# geli help



## igor_l (Oct 24, 2012)

Helo everybody!

I have to take one hdd from one server and put to another, what steps I do?

1st - I did geli backup /dev/ada0 /root/oldHDD
2st - I put backup file oldHDD at new server /root/oldHDD
3st - I put new disk to another server and typed geli restore /root/oldHDD /dev/ada0

but I got error 

```
Provider is invalid  <- ????
```
Please tell me, how can I do this?


----------

